# Guesses Please! * UPDATED *



## Sophm88

Hi all, any chance of some guesses on my scans? One is from 8 weeks the other 12 + 6. Pretty sure I know what baby will be but thought I'd get some other opinions! &#9786;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4861.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 22









IMG_4987.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## 6lilpigs

12 weeker looks pretty girly to me :)


----------



## darcie

Looks like a girl


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'd say :pink:


----------



## Sophm88

Thanks for guessing! I also have the scan where the nub looks a little bit more angled but could it just be positioning of baby?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4986.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Hmmm, the ramzi one I would say boy if it's not flipped but the nub well that looks very female to me.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## EverythingXd

Girl x


----------



## ikaria

:pink: guess from me!


----------



## Sophm88

Thanks all! OH is desperate for a boy but I am thought girl from nub and you have all confirmed that!


----------



## SummerMother

I guess girl by nub as well as skull


----------



## DobbyForever

Also think girl


----------



## mummy2_1

Pink


----------



## Andi86

Girl


----------



## Sophm88

Well ladies you were all right - we had a healthy little girl! :cloud9:


----------



## 6lilpigs

congratulations!!! Enjoy every second of her :) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Poppymist_BC

I'm so glad you have said this as ramzi points to boy for me BUT my DH so wants a girl we find out tomorrow, I've put my 12 week picks up on here for guesses but not had many predictions. X


----------



## Sophm88

Poppymist_BC said:


> I'm so glad you have said this as ramzi points to boy for me BUT my DH so wants a girl we find out tomorrow, I've put my 12 week picks up on here for guesses but not had many predictions. X

I'll have a look to see if I can fin yours to guess. :)


----------

